# Any point in 1ml a week?



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Started a 12 week course of Test Enanthate and Dbol today.

I was thinking of just taking 1ml of Test Enanthate per week and 40mg Dbol per day (besides weekends), as opposed to 2ml per week, reason for this is I am quite gyno prone and want to keep estrogen to a minimum.

Will I still see desired effects from just 1ml a week?

I also only have my hands on Tamoxifen at the moment, I will be able to get Clomid for PCT also but is it just 4 Tamoxifen a day IF you get itchy nips until the itching stops, and repeat again if itching re-occurs during the cycle? And PCT as normal with both Clomid and Tamoxifen.

Is winstrol a good idea with Test Enanthate and Dbol? Nothing stopping the 2 going together?

Cheers guys and gals.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

1ml is fine mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

what strength is the test??

Why not do the 2ml that you wanted to do but use an AI to help prevent gyno?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> what strength is the test??
> 
> Why not do the 2ml that you wanted to do but *use an AI to help prevent gyno*?


looks whos talking lol :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> looks whos talking lol :lol:


Oi, sh1t bag, i have been using an AI to prevent mine, just that the fcuker still grows!!! LOL.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Oi, sh1t bag, i have been using an AI to prevent mine, just that the fcuker still grows!!! LOL.


atleast you know gear is real lol


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> what strength is the test??
> 
> Why not do the 2ml that you wanted to do but use an AI to help prevent gyno?


Id say this, ATD is a good AI and not too expensive


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Id say this, ATD is a good AI and not too expensive


ATD ? :confused1:


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Is Tamoxifen good to use as an AI? Had a bit of trouble getting Arimidex.

How should Tamoxifen be taken as an AI?


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

Tamoxifen is a SERM

Examples of AI include:

Letrozole (Femara)

Aromasin

Arimidex

If all you can get is Tamoxifen take 10-20mg per day throughout cycle.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tamoxifen/nolva is NOT an AI... its a SERM... 10 or 20mg a day should see you right if you choose to run it through the cycle... personally I would either a) get an AI or B) just wait till symptoms arise then start nolva...

*edit* ^^^ he beat me to it...


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers guys, trying to get aimidex asap but have to make do with the tamoxifen for now, I will take 10mg per day for now and see if itchyness stays at bay. Thanks!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

if you run an AI then I would look at using 2ml per week as well... jmho...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

1ml ?......waste of plastic loading that sh1t up


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

pea head said:


> 1ml ?......waste of plastic loading that sh1t up


Yeah and no oxys hey PH???


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Is running Nolva as an AI sufficient to support 2ml per week?

Is 10mg ED enough for 2ml each week?


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah 250mg


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

once again nolva is NOT an AI... an AI stops the aromatisation where as nolva prevents estrogen from binding and doing its thing... depending on how prone you are 10mg should be ok, if you notice symptoms then up the dose of nolva... or get an AI...


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah sorry just meant Nolva as thats all I got at the moment.

Will be tabs, don't think I could do an injection everyday!


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Also read about stacking Winny so you can take a lower dose which will be less harsh o the liver.

What would be the best to stack it with?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

John506 said:


> Yeah sorry just meant Nolva as thats all I got at the moment.
> 
> Will be tabs, *don't think I could do an injection everyday*!


you say that now...


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

I heard Winstrol injections really hurt as apposed to test?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

John506 said:


> I heard Winstrol injections really hurt as apposed to test?


nope


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

if you only have nolva then keep it and use it if you get gyno symptoms IMO. if you can get some adex ( i only use the cheap stuff ) you can run it thru the cycle at a low dose. nolva can have some nasty sides but it is useful.


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Where would I fit winstrol into my course?

Week 1-12 Test E

Week 1-4 Dbol

Week 14-18 PCT

Thanks.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

If youre running dbol at the start throw winny in at the end... from 10-14 say...


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers man, 50mg ED 7 days a week?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yep... sounds good...


----------

